# Vendors offering I-10 training



## valleycoder (Oct 18, 2013)

Our facility is currently evaluating the use of e-learing I-10 software from several vendors.  Does anyone have any feedback - good or bad- regarding the following vendors and their I-10 training programs?  

- 3M
-Optum
-Precyse

Feel free to privately email me if you prefer. 

thanks!


----------



## Kisalyn (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't provide feedback yet, but our hospital purchased the 3M ICD-10 Training. The professional coders have 11 modules that grant 1 AHIMA CEU and 1.5 AAPC CEU per module, which is nice.

We start next month. Once we get into it, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Kisalyn (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm into the third module of 3M's ICD-10 course and so far, I think it's pretty good. There are case examples and anatomy diagrams that helps with the learning process. 

The course is narrated so you can read and listen to the lesson. After each lesson there is a post test. For any question you answer wrong, the rationale for the right answer appears. We actually get 2 CEUs for each module.


----------



## mschele38 (Dec 17, 2013)

Our hospital have purchased the Precyse program which we have started last week.  I find the reading long but interesting. There are also audio videos to review and 10 questions to answer with each module. We too, earn AHIMA 1.0 credit and AAPC .50 credits.


----------

